# Need some information on documenting my hours.



## Brian124 (Aug 27, 2016)

I just started working electrical recently after leaving the solar industry. 
I'm being trained by a C-10 electrical contractor and he mentioned to me that he could sign my hours off. The only thing is I don't know where to find these sheets. Can anybody direct me on where I can go?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Residential:

http://www.ibewlocal343.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/ResidentialTimeSheet.pdf

Commercial:

http://www.ibewlocal343.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/InsideTimeSheet.pdf


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Residential:
> 
> http://www.ibewlocal343.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/ResidentialTimeSheet.pdf
> 
> ...


how would that differ from this 

http://www.collegeoftrades.ca/wp-content/uploads/Electrician-Construction-and-Maintenance-309A-EN-TS4.pdf


----------

